#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  Βελτιστοποίηση με Pro Nest

## eltagena

Καλημέρα!
Μήπως κάποιος συνάδελφος χρησιμοποιεί το Pro Nest να με βοηθήσει αν υπάρχει εντολή ώστε να μην μου περιστρέφει τα κομμάτια που κόβει?
Θέλω να διατηρήσω το σχέδιο της λαμαρίνας μου και έτσι τα κομμάτια που κόβω θέλω να είναι προς μία συγκεκριμένη φορά.
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που γνωρίζει θα το εκτιμούσα!!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------

